# Intensive Gardening: Grow More Food in Less Space



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Blend the best principles of biointensive gardening and square-foot gardening to devise a customized, highly productive intensive gardening system.

Read more: http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/intensive-gardening-


----------

